# Don't see friends outside of school



## Dan88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

They might now see you as a friend, they may just see you as an acquaintance, not someone who they would enjoy having fun with outside of school. I'm not sure how close you are to these people, but they may not be interested in hanging out with you outside of school which means they're not really friends :/


----------



## JohnHenrickson (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, I know can relate to what you're going through. 

My 'friends' never invite me to hangout with them. In fact, outside school, they never even talk to me unless they need something from me...whenever I try and talk to them or try to organise to go out they always say that they're busy.


I feel very isolated. I haven't spoken to someone my own age in about 6 weeks, and I still have another 4 to go until my summer holidays end


----------



## vikkmix (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to have the problem you are talking about. Its not your fault. I do have friends that are good in school but I never think about meeting them outside school. Get to know people!


----------

